# still winter here, stuck again



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure it's just another regular work day for you. I would hate all that snow.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Doc, you got some kinda radio, gps, or anything else that might keep people from wondering wtf for 2-3 days?

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I just planted Kale, peas, carrots and beets.... you can keep the snow...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It was 82 in Florida today and I even went swimming in the Gulf.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> Doc, you got some kinda radio, gps, or anything else that might keep people from wondering wtf for 2-3 days?
> 
> ~CS~


GPS equipped radio, winter survival kit, Sat phone. I also got folks watching my back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Fired the boat up today[emoji41]


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

In three months the lot of you will be crying about the +100 degree temps you go thru every year and how much you miss winter........:laughing:


Meantime........ Ahhhhh what a lovely day today it was. Perfect once again.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ground thawed enough to dig a bit. Nice day here.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> In three months the lot of you will be crying about the +100 degree temps you go thru every year and how much you miss winter........:laughing:


Yup, it's always too hot or too cold.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Yup, it's always too hot or too cold.



Not always, Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk ........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Not always, Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk ........



Yeah, well, we can't all live in Hawaii.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> It was 82 in Florida today and I even went swimming in the Gulf.



86F in Virginia Beach yesterday.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

That's one of the few things I miss about living in upstate NY. Riding sleds on 30 degree days. We would put 100's of miles on in a day.

You can get a good sweat going when your trying to lift that 500 pound sled out when it's stuck.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Mech Diver said:


> 86F in Virginia Beach yesterday.


 

That's not normal, right? :001_huh:


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

How do u charge for that service call when you have $20k-$30k in snow machines and several hours just getting there and back?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> That's not normal, right? :001_huh:



It was about 10F over normal.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Glock23gp said:


> *How do u charge for that service call* when you have $20k-$30k in snow machines and several hours just getting there and back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


accordingly :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Glock23gp said:


> How do u charge for that service call when you have $20k-$30k in snow machines and several hours just getting there and back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I don't charge a thing, it's in my job description. If something is wrong at one of our sites I find out what's wrong , fix it or get estimates for a contractor repair it. :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a few shots from last years stuck fest.




Didn't make it to the top that time, We got he Rhino buried and a few minuets later some technicians from the State got stuck next to us. It took a few hours to everyone out and turned around.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

How long does the snow usually last up there, mid April?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

nrp3 said:


> How long does the snow usually last up there, mid April?


Historicaly Ice Out Date for lakes my area is first week of May. This year has been very warm and not much snow. We have had only about 70" of snow so far this year, that about 40" less than last year.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't picture the total being much more than 15 inches here with the most at any one time at 6 inches. Its long gone and most of the ice too. Last year was a different story.


----------

